# The "String Tamer" - Norway Industries



## Duravanes (May 16, 2007)

We at Norway Industries are proud to announce that on June 1st we are releasing the "String Tamer" to the market. Visit our website for a sneak peek of our new string suppressor. 

http://www.duravanes.com/


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Will it front mount on Hoyt bows ???


----------



## Duravanes (May 16, 2007)

*Front Mount*

Currently it is rear mount only, but we are working on a universal front mount adapter.


----------



## RIPNROR (May 7, 2007)

That looks like a good product how long before we can get our hands on one also whats the price gonna be like


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice looking design. Clean look. Adjustable. Sweet. color options? Price?


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice looking product! I've been waiting for someone to copy Elite's design.


----------



## Duravanes (May 16, 2007)

*Price and color*

They will be offered in Black in the beginning and then we will be exploring other color options. The price will be posted on our website as we get closer to the June 1st release date.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

Duravanes said:


> We at Norway Industries are proud to announce that on June 1st we are releasing the "String Tamer" to the market. Visit our website for a sneak peek of our new string suppressor.
> 
> http://www.duravanes.com/


Good luck with it, should drive the STS fans nuts


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Flintlock1776 said:


> Good luck with it, should drive the STS fans nuts


lol... Yeah, I wonder how long it will take the STS camp to send them a nasty letter?


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

Will it fit an x-force?


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*hmmm*



Hemingway said:


> lol... Yeah, I wonder how long it will take the STS camp to send them a nasty letter?


probably not as long as it takes elite to.

doug


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Who cares I just want a nice looking peice for my hoyt. Make it a side mount or something. Coolhands only fit new hoyts. STS has a long bar.

I want one to fit my hoyt razortec.

PLEASE!!!


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Any word yet on the color/camo options?


----------

